# Another tumor



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I have just learned that my sweet boy Bebe has either a kidney or testicular tumor. He has not been well the last 10 days or so and has been in the hospital since last Friday.
It started out as a bacterial infection in the throat and droppings. When that did not respond to 2 different antibiotics given at home, he was hospitalized. 
As of yesterday he was eating and drinking in the hospital and the fecal and throat swab were clear of bacteria, so I took him home last night. This morning he looked terrible, so back to the hospital he went, this time they did a series of barium x-rays and were able to see the enlargement. I have another bird that has a testicular tumor, he was diagnosed with it 2 years ago and with meds is still doing fine. We are going to try to do the same for Bebe under the assumption that it is a testicular tumor.
This shows how well birds are at hiding how they really feel, while in the hospital he visually looks fine, as soon as he is home he puffs up does not eat and sleeps all day. The next several days of treatment should give an indication if it will be successful. :blue pied:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry your Bebe hasn't been feeling well and you got that diagnosis... 
I'm sending my best wishes and prayers in hopes your Bebe responds well to treatment and he feels better. ray:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Cody I'm so sorry about the news you've received about Bebe. Sending all three of you my very best wishes.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so very sorry to hear little Bebe's diagnosis. :hug:

I do hope he will respond as well to the medication as your other bird and will be looking forward to your updates.

Best wishes.*


----------



## Sassy (Aug 24, 2014)

I am so sorry about Bebe's diagnosis  Sending you big hugs and prayers


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm sorry about Bebe's diagnosis. Hopefully he will respond to the treatment 
Sending lots of prayers.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Cody, I'm sorry to hear about little Bebe's diagnosis! Poor little thing :upset: 

I hope that he feels better soon, please keep us posted! ray:


----------



## fatmaguler (May 7, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear about Bebe's diagnosis :sad:

Hopefully he will start feeling better in no time just like you other bird! Well wishes!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I brought Bebe home yesterday (Friday) afternoon, so far he is feeling ok. He is eating and flying and was so happy to see his buddy Louie and Louie was thrilled that Bebe was back, he was feeding him and preening him and they were flying in formation around their room, it was really sweet, long lost lovers reunited. So we will just take it one day at a time and see how things work out.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so glad to hear Bebe is back home and enjoying his time with his friend Louie. :hug:*


----------



## shaz128blue (Feb 18, 2009)

You are an amazing budgie parent. I hope that little Bebe has a wonderful long and happy life with his flock. What a super vet you have. Hugs xx


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Cody, Bebe is in the best possible place to have a happy and content life. No matter how long or short amount of time we spend sharing adventures it is never enough for us.
You have helped your other sweet budgie so there is a strong chance you will be able to do so once more. Bebe is with his mate, his human family and where he is happy. Enjoy and share your time together. Sending healing love and happy thoughts.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your good wishes and vibes and to my outstanding team of avian vets and their support staff.:thumbup:


----------



## Sassy (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm so glad he's home now <3 Hopefully he will continue to thrive with the treatment. I know he's in the best hands.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Bebe has been home a week now and is doing pretty well. I did have to take him back to the vet Wednesday. That morning he was looking a little bit off so I took him in and they ended up giving him fluids, by Thursday morning he was feeling better. He is holding his weight and is happy except when I give him is meds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks for the update on Bebe. I am praying the little fellow continues to do well for a long time to come. ray:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad your little one seems to be stable for right now, I hopes he continues to be well!


----------

